# GM to sell only 0 emission cars by 2035



## JimH52 (Jan 28, 2021)

GM plans to sell only zero-emission models by 2035
					

The pledge is a bold embrace by the automaker of emission-reduction goals set by...




					www.houstonchronicle.com
				




Fossil Fuel is on the way out.  It will follow the way of coal.


----------



## JoeMoma (Jan 28, 2021)

We need to start building a bunch of nuclear power plants if fossil fuel is out by 2035.


----------



## theHawk (Jan 28, 2021)

No more Corvettes or Camaros then, eh?

Yea, sure.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 28, 2021)

JimH52 said:


> Fossil Fuel is on the way out.  It will follow the way of coal.


Lefty loon Democrat's wet dream is to have us all on horse back and transport our goods by covered wagon. ...


----------



## Polishprince (Jan 28, 2021)

JimH52 said:


> GM plans to sell only zero-emission models by 2035
> 
> 
> The pledge is a bold embrace by the automaker of emission-reduction goals set by...
> ...




Actually, that might make good sense for GM.   Eliminates the competition from independent Grease Monkeys in the service of the new cars. Your local auto mechanics really don't have the tools or skills to work on electric vehicles. Makes everyone go to the fucking dealer for anything, when the vehicle malfunctions.

In reality, a lot of dealers do better with the service end, than they do with the sales end.


----------



## White 6 (Jan 28, 2021)

JimH52 said:


> GM plans to sell only zero-emission models by 2035
> 
> 
> The pledge is a bold embrace by the automaker of emission-reduction goals set by...
> ...


They will only sell cars with zero emissions by 2035? I will be highly surprised if they pull it off.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Jan 28, 2021)

JoeMoma said:


> We need to start building a bunch of nuclear power plants if fossil fuel is out by 2035.


Some zero emission vehicles by 2035 does not equate to "fossil fuel is out by 2035"

Zero emission vehicles can be gas powered, just sayin~


----------



## EvMetro (Jan 28, 2021)

JimH52 said:


> GM plans to sell only zero-emission models by 2035
> 
> 
> The pledge is a bold embrace by the automaker of emission-reduction goals set by...
> ...


Nope, fossil fuel will still be needed forever.  Electricity has to come from somewhere.


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 28, 2021)

theHawk said:


> No more Corvettes or Camaros then, eh?
> 
> Yea, sure.


2021 model


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Jan 28, 2021)

theHawk said:


> No more Corvettes or Camaros then, eh?
> 
> Yea, sure.


An electric Corvette would be bad-ass! Hybrid in the planning for 2023









						2023 Chevrolet Corvette E-Ray: Everything We Know About the Hybrid
					

The Grand Sport isn’t coming. Instead, we’re reportedly getting an all-wheel-drive C8 hybrid.




					www.motortrend.com
				






The eighth-generation Chevrolet Corvette. It's a mid-engined masterpiece that is so far pretty great in both base and Z51 flavors. And it will have even more variants in the future. That much is almost certain. What exactly these variants are, however, remains an open question until Chevy makes it official. That said, intel that we've gathered suggests a Z06 is on the horizon. While the C8 Z06 is an extremely exciting proposition, it's the so-called "E-Ray" that truly has our attention.


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 28, 2021)

I do plan on having a hot rod EV wheelchair.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Jan 28, 2021)

Moonglow said:


> I do plan on having a hot rod EV wheelchair.


----------



## TNHarley (Jan 28, 2021)

All these plans for this and no one mentioned what they are going to do about the YUGE lack of electric vehicle infrastructure.


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 28, 2021)

TNHarley said:


> All these plans for this and no one mentioned what they are going to do about the YUGE lack of electric vehicle infrastructure.


They plan on building it.


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 28, 2021)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > I do plan on having a hot rod EV wheelchair.
> ...


I want it to do wheelies and spin a 360 in place.


----------



## Likkmee (Jan 28, 2021)

theHawk said:


> No more Corvettes or Camaros then, eh?
> 
> Yea, sure.


Yeah. EZ-GO versions......or with pedals


----------



## White 6 (Jan 28, 2021)

EvMetro said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > GM plans to sell only zero-emission models by 2035
> ...


Electricity is not the problem. In TN we get 40% from Nuclear, a huge amount from hydroelectric and yes some from fissile fuels.  Electric production is going to be doable.  Not so sure about planes, trains and automobiles.  I kind of like all three.  I cannot see planes or trains in the foreseeable future.  Pretty sure can possible make automobiles work, but not sure of the effects of the battery production that would be required, where the natural resources come from and our dependence level on foreign supply.  I am not anti the idea.  I just need to be sure it is not going to disadvantage us comparatively to other nations.  I am not from Missouri, but somebody will have to "show me" and explain step by step the unintended consequences before I can climb aboard.


----------



## TNHarley (Jan 28, 2021)

Moonglow said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > All these plans for this and no one mentioned what they are going to do about the YUGE lack of electric vehicle infrastructure.
> ...


They better start. Closest EV charging port to me is an hour away. And the closest one to that is about an hour and a half away.


----------



## AMart (Jan 28, 2021)

There should be a law to force hood rats to put replace a muffler on their autos. Jeez that is some annoying noise pollution.


----------



## Desperado (Jan 28, 2021)

Moonglow said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > No more Corvettes or Camaros then, eh?
> ...


Ugly as sin and is a 4 door really a Mustang?


----------



## abu afak (Jan 28, 2021)

theHawk said:


> No more Corvettes or Camaros then, eh?
> 
> Yea, sure.


Don't you think they'll be powerful enough batteries in 14 years to make fast/faster/fastest cars?

`


----------



## MisterBeale (Jan 28, 2021)

JoeMoma said:


> We need to start building a bunch of nuclear power plants if fossil fuel is out by 2035.


Where will we put all the waste?


----------



## White 6 (Jan 28, 2021)

MisterBeale said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > We need to start building a bunch of nuclear power plants if fossil fuel is out by 2035.
> ...


I favor a really deep hole or boosted into the sun until the illusive unicorn genie of fusion is practical.


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 28, 2021)

Desperado said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



Sure why not?


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Jan 28, 2021)

JoeMoma said:


> We need to start building a bunch of nuclear power plants if fossil fuel is out by 2035.



Why?  If Renewable Plants can do the job, why do we need Nuclear?  All you are doing with Nuclear is kicking the real problems with Nuclear Waste down road.


----------



## MisterBeale (Jan 28, 2021)

White 6 said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > JoeMoma said:
> ...


boosted into the sun?   

yeah, no thanks.  rockets are too unreliable.







You put that shit in the ground?  You pollute all our water, and make it impossible to grow any food. . .  try again.


----------



## jbrownson0831 (Jan 28, 2021)

JimH52 said:


> GM plans to sell only zero-emission models by 2035
> 
> 
> The pledge is a bold embrace by the automaker of emission-reduction goals set by...
> ...


Wackos are on the way out before that so no problem.


----------



## Desperado (Jan 28, 2021)

Moonglow said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


Because pony cars are not 4 door sedans. the car has been a 2 door for 55 years why change now.  If you dont understand that
you are not a gearhead and would not buy a Mustang in the first place


----------



## White 6 (Jan 28, 2021)

Moonglow said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > No more Corvettes or Camaros then, eh?
> ...


Looks cool, but bears no resemblance to a Mustang, at least the two I have had.  Camaro's still look very much like bad ass Camaros.  Last time I rented on (Hawaii, a convertable, 6 years back) I was only 60, hated getting in and out of it and the amount of expensive electronic was god awful and swore I would never sit another one.


----------



## White 6 (Jan 28, 2021)

MisterBeale said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...


I understand, but also understand they make nuclear weapons that can withstand impact great than the explosion of Challenger, the fall to earth and extremes of heat of crashes.  I cannot remember when the last time there was a nuclear leak transporting wasted across country, but have seen them on the interstate highways of and on for years. It is not an insurmountable engineering problem, in the opinion of this business major.


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jan 28, 2021)

The people in the big cities of 2030 freeze as the 3-5% electrical power from windmills and solar panels is reserved for the areas that produce it or the big shots while the people in the country rely on...

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Jan 28, 2021)

Desperado said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Desperado said:
> ...



I drive a muscle car.  It's actually listed as a Station Wagon.  But it's a Grocery Getter with a really mean attitude.  It's a muscle car.  






*2005 Dodge Magnum RT*

The Magnum is what both the new Charger and the Challenger was adapted from.  I think that FCA is  blowing it now that the public is, once again, looking for a station wagon vehicle with an attitude.  Real fuel mileage from my own vehicle, 15.4 mpg around town and 26+ mpg at highway speed.  I can get it all the way down to about 4 mpg if I put my foot in it but there just isn't long enough roads around here to be doing that and way too many cops.  Top speed is right around 150 mph.  Quarter mile time is right around the low 14s and high 13s depending on if you spin the tires too much off the line.  With simple mods, this same car can easily get down into the lower 13s and high 12s.  Unlike the Charger, Challenger and 300, the Magnums also has independent rear suspension.  For being a 4100 lb car, it handles more like it was closer to 3000lbs.  Have I owned faster cars?  Sure, I mispent my youth building muscle and pony cars. 

Would I trade this for a Mustang?  Why would I want less performance, poorer fuel mileage, less comfortable seats, and such a tiny, tiny back seat with a postage stamp for a trunk.  Now, maybe if it was one of the early Mustangs I might think about it.  I owned a 1965 Mustang 289 that was just a gas to drive but sitting next to it was a built up Barracuda.  But those days are gone.   Better to have a Grocery Getter with a really bad attitude these days.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Jan 28, 2021)

White 6 said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > White 6 said:
> ...



Okay, I'll come at it from having a BA in Business and 20+ year AF retiree.  Are you out of your Vulcan Mind?


----------



## JoeMoma (Jan 28, 2021)

Daryl Hunt said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > We need to start building a bunch of nuclear power plants if fossil fuel is out by 2035.
> ...


As of right now, renewable plants can't do the job.  Maybe they will by 2035, but I have my doubts.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Jan 28, 2021)

JoeMoma said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > JoeMoma said:
> ...



Just south of here, they were using power done by primarily Natural Gas.  They finally went with another company who uses NG, Solar and Wind out of New Mexico and dropped the cost 20%.  

States like NM and Arizona that even Jack Rabbits won't be in.  Hell, you won't even find many birds either.  Hotter than hell, almost zero rainfall, and zero population for hundreds of miles.  And it's flatter than a board.  They are just now tapping into that resource.  When you go just outside Las Vegas, what do you see?  Not a damned thing so we add southern Nevada to that same list.  There there is south eastern California.  And let's not forget the Texas Panhandle.  

For the East, one of the main power sources for Norway is using the Tide to generate electricity.  The Tide comes in.electricity is generated.  The Tide goes out, electricity is generated.  That is a huge untapped resource.  

The USA is 25 years behind the greater EU.  In time, it's going to catch up with or without your consent.


----------



## EvMetro (Jan 28, 2021)

TNHarley said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


It's worse than just the limited number of charging stations.  The ones that DO exist may be capable of charging at 90 to 120 amps, but since they so often get installed with government grants, they are typically have very limited service from the breaker.  This means you can hang out waiting for a charge that could be charging 3 or 4 times faster.  When the government builds infrastructure for EVs, it is like having the government help small businesses with free floppy disk drives.  The government is building an obsolete charging infrastructure, so it will have to be built again the right way in the coming years.  The government won't even realize that we need the new infrastructure for many years.


----------



## evenflow1969 (Jan 28, 2021)

AMart said:


> There should be a law to force hood rats to put replace a muffler on their autos. Jeez that is some annoying noise pollution.


There is in Ohio.  I would be surprised if there is not one in your Area.


----------



## toobfreak (Jan 28, 2021)

JimH52 said:


> GM plans to sell only zero-emission models by 2035
> 
> 
> The pledge is a bold embrace by the automaker of emission-reduction goals set by...
> ...




But WAIT, corncob!  John Fucking Kerry just admitted today that even if the USA went to ZERO emissions, ZERO pollution tomorrow, IT WOULDN"T MAKE A DIFFERENCE to the global CO2 levels or climate change!  SO WHAT'S THE FUCKING POINT?


----------



## JimH52 (Jan 28, 2021)

Sunni Man said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Fossil Fuel is on the way out.  It will follow the way of coal.
> ...


Sunni Man...are you disagreeing with my post, which is based on a statement from GM or you disagreeing because it is based on fact and not some made up crazy ars lie that FOX news fabricated?


----------



## HenryBHough (Jan 28, 2021)

The use of the word:  "emissions" in the OP header is false and misleading.  Threat should be terminated.  Just like auto industry jobs.


----------



## JimH52 (Jan 28, 2021)

EvMetro said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


You will be amazed at what can happen when energy companies see profit in it.  Instead of drilling multi-million dollar holes in the ground, they will be running lines to charging stations all around the country.


----------



## JimH52 (Jan 28, 2021)

HenryBHough said:


> The use of the word:  "emissions" in the OP header is false and misleading.  Threat should be terminated.  Just like auto industry jobs.


The article used the word "emissions"....Sherlock....


----------



## JimH52 (Jan 28, 2021)

JimH52 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...


Sunni Man, you sound and look miserable.  Have a nice day!


----------



## JLW (Jan 28, 2021)

The days of the internal combustion engine are numbered.

General Motors said Thursday that it would phase out petroleum-powered cars and trucks and sell only vehicles that have zero tailpipe emissions by 2035, a seismic shift by one of the world’s largest automakers that makes billions of dollars today from gas-guzzling pickup trucks and sport utility vehicles.

The announcement is likely to put pressure on automakers around the world to make similar commitments. It could also embolden President Biden and other elected officials to push for even more aggressive policies to fight climate change. Leaders could point to G.M.’s decision as evidence that even big businesses have decided that it is time for the world to begin to transition away from fossil fuels that have powered the global economy for more than a century.










						G.M. Will Sell Only Zero-Emission Vehicles by 2035 (Published 2021)
					

The move, one of the most ambitious in the auto industry, is a piece of a broader plan by the company to become carbon neutral by 2040.




					www.nytimes.com
				




************

Very good news. I already drive a hybrid and will change to an all electric vehicle soon.

One of the solutions to climate change will come from the free market. Market forces are speaking. Fossil fuels are on the way out.

The end of  the internal combustion engine is nigh.


----------



## lg325 (Jan 28, 2021)

It will be interesting to see. I will be 76 when it happens. If I make it that far. Not to be a wet blanket, But I wonder how much manufacturing those batteries and having them used will affect the environment.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Jan 28, 2021)

Johnlaw said:


> The days of the internal combustion engine are numbered.
> 
> General Motors said Thursday that it would phase out petroleum-powered cars and trucks and sell only vehicles that have zero tailpipe emissions by 2035, a seismic shift by one of the world’s largest automakers that makes billions of dollars today from gas-guzzling pickup trucks and sport utility vehicles.
> 
> ...


Eventually we'll drive like the Flintstones at this rate.................Yabba Dabba Doooooooo.


----------



## Rambunctious (Jan 28, 2021)

By 2035?...yeah sure they will...the climate alarmist and their dependent greedy filthy corporations are always so willing to predict and pontificate about things 20 years from now....after most of us listening will be dead...and you suckers fall for it every time....


----------



## Rambunctious (Jan 28, 2021)

Just like that island that Gore and the media said would be under water by 2020....the fucking island has grown...LMFAO....


----------



## Natural Citizen (Jan 28, 2021)

Combustion engines won't be phased out in our lifetimes. 

In the mean time...

_“The company will also continue to increase fuel efficiency of its traditional internal combustion vehicles in accordance with regional fuel economy and greenhouse gas regulations,” GM said. “Some of these initiatives include fuel economy improvement technologies, such as Stop/Start, aerodynamic efficiency enhancements, downsized boosted engines, more efficient transmissions and other vehicle improvements, including mass reduction and lower rolling resistance tires.”

_


----------



## Rambunctious (Jan 28, 2021)

EV's are not clean and never will be....


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Jan 28, 2021)

lg325 said:


> It will be interesting to see. I will be 76 when it happens. If I make it that far. Not to be a wet blanket, But I wonder how much manufacturing those batteries and having them used will affect the environment.


Where will we get the power to make all this electricity...Hoover Dam...lol

We have a grid so inadequate.

Where will the massive increase in electricity come from???????????......Wind

Think things through my God.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Jan 28, 2021)

Rambunctious said:


> By 2035?...yeah sure they will...the climate alarmist and their dependent greedy filthy corporations are always so willing to predict and pontificate about things 20 years from now....after most of us listening will be dead...and you suckers fall for it every time....


These village idiots don't realize our grid is a titter tatherd fucking mess. It will take yrs to upgrade it. How God damned dumb these people are.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Jan 28, 2021)

Anyway. The Corvette E-Ray prototype has been spotted out in the wild. We've seen photos caught of that one on the Corvette forum I'm on.

Previously - September 1st, 2020, General Motors is transferring all members of the Corvette engineering team to their autonomous and electric vehicles programs. And from what our insiders told us directly, the Corvette team is “not happy.”

Relevant reading (Moter Trend) - 2023 Chevrolet Corvette E-Ray: Everything We Know About the Hybrid




 



Looks like they're doing away with the Corvette Grand Sport and replacing that sub model with the E-Ray.

If I were to decide to buy an electric, which I won't, but if I did, it'd be a vette, I'll be darned if I'd drive some Hyundai looking hipster hoopty just to placate some nerds.

I doubt very much that I wll buy an electric car in my lifetime, though.

I'll end up buying another vette in the next few years, but it won't be electric. Huh uh.


----------



## Toro (Jan 28, 2021)

Our grid can't take all these EVs.  

Buy copper.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Jan 28, 2021)

Toro said:


> Our grid can't take all these EVs.
> 
> Buy copper.



Nickel's where it's at. I said that years ago. Ha.


----------



## night_son (Jan 28, 2021)

Johnlaw said:


> The days of the internal combustion engine are numbered.
> 
> General Motors said Thursday that it would phase out petroleum-powered cars and trucks and sell only vehicles that have zero tailpipe emissions by 2035, a seismic shift by one of the world’s largest automakers that makes billions of dollars today from gas-guzzling pickup trucks and sport utility vehicles.
> 
> ...



Forget the combustion chamber, you haven't yet left the echo chamber. How is power generated for you electric toy-mobile?


----------



## daveman (Jan 28, 2021)

Electric vehicles don't eliminate pollution; they just relocate it.


----------



## JGalt (Jan 28, 2021)

Johnlaw said:


> The days of the internal combustion engine are numbered.
> 
> General Motors said Thursday that it would phase out petroleum-powered cars and trucks and sell only vehicles that have zero tailpipe emissions by 2035, a seismic shift by one of the world’s largest automakers that makes billions of dollars today from gas-guzzling pickup trucks and sport utility vehicles.
> 
> ...



Oh really? It sounds like General Motors must have been a big contributor the the Communist in Chief's campaign. They did the same thing for Obama, back in the day, that's why they got a big bailout in return for supporting him.

My wife happened to be a Democrat back then, and it was her idea to buy one of those Obama-era UAW/GM bailout cars. We bought a brand new Chevy Sonic, during the UAW/GM bailout period. It was a total piece of crap: The thing had to go back to the dealer every couple months for something or another.

It finally crapped out at 120,000 miles, what a piece of shit that thing was. The engine developed a knock in one of the valves and the fucking knock sensor kept retarding the ignition. The fucking thing wouldn't even climb a hill for shit.

We traded the POS off for a new Japanese Nissan.

PS: Fuck Obama, Fuck Joe Biden, and Fuck GM. They can all choke on the same bag of rotten dicks.


----------



## Rambunctious (Jan 28, 2021)

Natural Citizen said:


> Anyway. The Corvette E-Ray prototype has been spotted out in the wild. We've seen photos caught of that one on the Corvette forum I'm on.
> 
> Previously - September 1st, 2020, General Motors is transferring all members of the Corvette engineering team to their autonomous and electric vehicles programs. And from what our insiders told us directly, the Corvette team is “not happy.”
> 
> ...


I like the new Tesla Truck but its basically a toy...a very expensive toy....


----------



## BULLDOG (Jan 28, 2021)

Rambunctious said:


> By 2035?...yeah sure they will...the climate alarmist and their dependent greedy filthy corporations are always so willing to predict and pontificate about things 20 years from now....after most of us listening will be dead...and you suckers fall for it every time....



You think GM is a climate alarmist? Really?


----------



## Rambunctious (Jan 28, 2021)

BULLDOG said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > By 2035?...yeah sure they will...the climate alarmist and their dependent greedy filthy corporations are always so willing to predict and pontificate about things 20 years from now....after most of us listening will be dead...and you suckers fall for it every time....
> ...


No I didn't say that...but they know who is buttering the toast.....


----------



## Old Rocks (Jan 28, 2021)

JoeMoma said:


> We need to start building a bunch of nuclear power plants if fossil fuel is out by 2035.


No, we do not. No need of nuclear at all. Far too costly and dangerous.


----------



## BULLDOG (Jan 28, 2021)

Hang on sloopy said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > By 2035?...yeah sure they will...the climate alarmist and their dependent greedy filthy corporations are always so willing to predict and pontificate about things 20 years from now....after most of us listening will be dead...and you suckers fall for it every time....
> ...



Cool. Those construction workers who have been on that Keystone job can just start enlarging our electric grid. Win/Win!!


----------



## Natural Citizen (Jan 28, 2021)

night_son said:


> Forget the combustion chamber, you haven't yet left the echo chamber. How is power generated for you electric toy-mobile?



Yeah, pretty much that.

As an aside, I think only around 3% of the global population even drive them.


----------



## Old Rocks (Jan 28, 2021)

theHawk said:


> No more Corvettes or Camaros then, eh?
> 
> Yea, sure.


Who needs those lead sleds? New Tesla Plaid+ S, 0 to 60, less than 2 seconds, quarter mile, less than 9 seconds, 520 mile range, Laguna Seca lap, 1minute 30.3 seconds. And by the end of the year, the Roadster 2 will be out and beat those stats.


----------



## BULLDOG (Jan 28, 2021)

Rambunctious said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...



Looked a lot like what you were saying.


----------



## Rambunctious (Jan 28, 2021)

BULLDOG said:


> Hang on sloopy said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...


What do you do?...for a living?....can you imagine all of a sudden you have to change fields completely starting from scratch?...do you even care about the people that lost jobs?....can't you put yourself in their shoes?.....


----------



## daveman (Jan 28, 2021)

BULLDOG said:


> Hang on sloopy said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...


Yes, because electricity runs through pipelines.

Retard.


----------



## Rambunctious (Jan 28, 2021)

Biden should hang his head in shame for putting 10,000 people out of work in one afternoon....and he is not done...shame on you libs....


----------



## Old Rocks (Jan 28, 2021)

TNHarley said:


> All these plans for this and no one mentioned what they are going to do about the YUGE lack of electric vehicle infrastructure.


LOL  Apparently you have not even looked at the present number of superchargers that Tesla has out there. And President Biden is going to push for 500,000 charging stations. By 2025, any fuel station that wants to stay in business will have a charging station as well as gasoline and diesel.


----------



## Old Rocks (Jan 28, 2021)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > No more Corvettes or Camaros then, eh?
> ...


And by that time, even the Tesla 3 will be showing the Corvette nothing but taillights.


----------



## JimH52 (Jan 28, 2021)

Old Rocks said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > We need to start building a bunch of nuclear power plants if fossil fuel is out by 2035.
> ...


I am beginning to see solar panels in people's yard and around their house.  This is a return to the early 20th century when farms were totally self-sufficient.  Instead of relying on the giant utilities to supply electricity, built your solar power producer on your own property.  It is in the stars. The Liar in Chief's idiot plan to return to coal will never see the light of day....


----------



## JimH52 (Jan 28, 2021)

Old Rocks said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


IDK...GM is determined to make the Corvette electric.


----------



## lg325 (Jan 28, 2021)

Toro said:


> Our grid can't take all these EVs.
> 
> Buy copper.


Goldman Sachs says copper prices could soon test record highs (cnbc.com) for those interested


----------



## Old Rocks (Jan 28, 2021)

White 6 said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...


In China the fast trains are electric. And, as the batteries sail past 400 watt/hr kg, the light planes will be practical, at 800 watt/hr kg, larger passenger planes will go electric.


----------



## Old Rocks (Jan 28, 2021)

JimH52 said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > JoeMoma said:
> ...


Actually, I think it is much better than that. The farms will stay connected to the grid, use larger arrays, and make some money off of their installation.


----------



## BULLDOG (Jan 28, 2021)

Rambunctious said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Hang on sloopy said:
> ...



I've done lots of jobs, but I worked pipeline for several years.   Always the same.  Big money for a while, and then scratc your unemployed ass till the next one starts. Chicken today, feathers tomorrow.  A welder is still a welder if he is welding a pipeline, or a tower for power lines. An equipment operator is still an equipment operator, A teamster is still a teamster. Construction is still construction. Most can go from a pipeline to a bridge job or a high rise building without much problem. You might like one of them better than another, but that doesn't mean you can't do it?


----------



## Old Rocks (Jan 28, 2021)

abu afak said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > No more Corvettes or Camaros then, eh?
> ...


With Tesla's new 4680 battery, the Plaid+ S model of Tesla does 0 to 60 in under 2 seconds. The quarter mile in under 9 seconds, Top end over 200 mph. Range of 520 miles. It is the fastest production car on the road today. And it is a 5 passenger luxury sedan. How much faster do you really want to go?


----------



## Old Rocks (Jan 28, 2021)

White 6 said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > JoeMoma said:
> ...


We simply do not need nuclear. Too expensive, too dangerous. We can do it all with renewables, and do it far cheaper.


----------



## White 6 (Jan 28, 2021)

Old Rocks said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> > EvMetro said:
> ...


I think I will wait to see full size passenger jet at nomal speeds at  30,000 ft, but good luck with it.


----------



## BULLDOG (Jan 28, 2021)

daveman said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Hang on sloopy said:
> ...



You think they don't need welders and operators and teamsters, an every other craft to build high line towers? They aren't designing the system. Engineers have already done that. Supervision will tell them what to do next. They just have to read a blueprint and build it.


----------



## Old Rocks (Jan 28, 2021)

EvMetro said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


Sheesh. You are about five years out of date. 








						Supercharger | Tesla
					

Supercharger keeps you charged when you’re away from home. With a reliable global network, you can go anywhere and conveniently fast charge. Simply plug in, charge and go.




					www.tesla.com


----------



## Old Rocks (Jan 28, 2021)

HenryBHough said:


> The use of the word:  "emissions" in the OP header is false and misleading.  Threat should be terminated.  Just like auto industry jobs.


Really? Looks to me like Tesla is going to be doing a lot of hiring.


----------



## Old Rocks (Jan 28, 2021)

White 6 said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > White 6 said:
> ...


You have about a decade to wait.


----------



## Old Rocks (Jan 28, 2021)

JimH52 said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


The best wind and solar areas in this nation have no grids to them. If the government put grids out there, they could recoup the money as the utilities installed vast wind and solar farms.


----------



## White 6 (Jan 28, 2021)

Old Rocks said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...


I am in TN.  I believe we have the newest brought only line in the country.  TVA doing a good job.  Nuclear does not scare me as much as others, possibly because my mother worked in the building with the ovens, processing uranium at Oak Ridge Tn back the the world war II days.  I wonder about some of the older facilities in the country myself and it used to bother on that left turn before landing at Three Mile Island, looking almost straight down the cooling towers.


----------



## fncceo (Jan 28, 2021)

JimH52 said:


> It will follow the way of coal.



You mean the coal that is being used all over the US, and the rest of the world, to charge those "ZERO-EMISSION" cars?


----------



## daveman (Jan 28, 2021)

BULLDOG said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


"Learn to code."


----------



## Rambunctious (Jan 28, 2021)

BULLDOG said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


Relocation...uprooting...applying...healthcare changes...new schools etc etc etc lower income if you do find work....all during a pandemic...what's the emergency?...it was done for show and to get back at Trump and his voters...and that's not my America....is it yours?...


----------



## wamose (Jan 28, 2021)

It's a nice idea but it will never happen. Let China take the lead on this if they want to prove they are the world's leader. Go ahead you commie bastards


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Jan 28, 2021)

night_son said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> > The days of the internal combustion engine are numbered.
> ...


I believe making these car batteries causes just as much global warming with gas at 100k miles driving


----------



## White 6 (Jan 28, 2021)

Old Rocks said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> > Old Rocks said:
> ...


Looking forward to the new technology.


----------



## The Breeze (Jan 28, 2021)

Johnlaw said:


> The days of the internal combustion engine are numbered.
> 
> General Motors said Thursday that it would phase out petroleum-powered cars and trucks and sell only vehicles that have zero tailpipe emissions by 2035, a seismic shift by one of the world’s largest automakers that makes billions of dollars today from gas-guzzling pickup trucks and sport utility vehicles.
> 
> ...




May I be so bold as to ask what color is your purse?


----------



## BULLDOG (Jan 28, 2021)

daveman said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



Miners aren't pipeliners.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Jan 28, 2021)

Johnlaw said:


> The days of the internal combustion engine are numbered.
> 
> General Motors said Thursday that it would phase out petroleum-powered cars and trucks and sell only vehicles that have zero tailpipe emissions by 2035, a seismic shift by one of the world’s largest automakers that makes billions of dollars today from gas-guzzling pickup trucks and sport utility vehicles.
> 
> ...


Here's my 81. If you lived next to me I'd let it idle 24/7


----------



## BULLDOG (Jan 28, 2021)

Rambunctious said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



Those things happen at the completion of every pipeline.  It is your America, Of course, you are free to pack your shit and leave our country if you don't like it. We don't need you.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Jan 28, 2021)

Johnlaw said:


> The days of the internal combustion engine are numbered.
> 
> General Motors said Thursday that it would phase out petroleum-powered cars and trucks and sell only vehicles that have zero tailpipe emissions by 2035, a seismic shift by one of the world’s largest automakers that makes billions of dollars today from gas-guzzling pickup trucks and sport utility vehicles.
> 
> ...


When your thumbing away after your car dies, I'll wave and honk.


----------



## Andylusion (Jan 28, 2021)

Johnlaw said:


> The days of the internal combustion engine are numbered.
> 
> General Motors said Thursday that it would phase out petroleum-powered cars and trucks and sell only vehicles that have zero tailpipe emissions by 2035, a seismic shift by one of the world’s largest automakers that makes billions of dollars today from gas-guzzling pickup trucks and sport utility vehicles.
> 
> ...



BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHH!  XD



You people never learn do you?   You never learn anything, do you?

In 1996, GM produced the EV1, and I remember left-wing Democrat eco-freaks running around screaming that this was the end of the internal combustion engine!   It was over!

In 2003, the Tesla company was created, and started producing their Roadster, and left-wing Democrat eco-freaks were running around screaming this was it!  It was done!   The doom of internal combustion engines was nigh!

Here we are 2021, and GM says they want to stop making gas cars in 2035.... and here you people go again....  It's over!  It's the end!  The doom of gas cars has arrived!

XD

You people.  You silly little toddlers.  You remind me of my nephews when they were young, hearing something, running around screaming about it, and then the next day you say the same thing, and they run around screaming about it again.

Toddlers all of you.  I expect in 2035, we'll still be driving gas cars, and someone will announce some other thing, and you'll be back on here proclaiming the doom of gas cars again.  Over and over it happens.


----------



## EvMetro (Jan 28, 2021)

Old Rocks said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


Tesla has had its own faster network for longer than five years.  It's for teslas.


----------



## EvMetro (Jan 28, 2021)

JimH52 said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


What will be the source of the electricity?


----------



## Missourian (Jan 28, 2021)

JimH52 said:


> GM plans to sell only zero-emission models by 2035
> 
> 
> The pledge is a bold embrace by the automaker of emission-reduction goals set by...
> ...


In other news...GM goes out of business by 2034.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 28, 2021)

Does GM even produce a decent EV right now?


----------



## Mac-7 (Jan 28, 2021)

Johnlaw said:


> Leaders could point to G.M.’s decision as evidence that even big businesses have decided that it is time for the world to begin to transition away from fossil fuels that have powered the global economy for more than a century.


I thought the free market was supposed to decide instead of some Woke lib at GM?


----------



## Mac-7 (Jan 28, 2021)

Manonthestreet said:


> Does GM even produce a decent EV right now?


GM will eventually cease manufacturing in America and become a captive chinese corporation

maybe before 2035


----------



## Mac-7 (Jan 28, 2021)

BULLDOG said:


> Those construction workers who have been on that Keystone job can just start enlarging our electric grid. Win/Win!!


Where will you get the electricity to move along the new, bigger, better, improved electric grid?


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Jan 28, 2021)

evenflow1969 said:


> AMart said:
> 
> 
> > There should be a law to force hood rats to put replace a muffler on their autos. Jeez that is some annoying noise pollution.
> ...



On my 2005 Dodge Magnum RT, I have two Cat Converters and 4 mufflers.  It's so damned quiet you aren't even aware the motor is running.  That is until you punch it but you are too busy driving it to enjoy the rumble.  One of the favorite hopups that adds about 20 hp (the difference between the Challenger RT) is to remove the two front mufflers and replace them with straight pipes.  It will still meet all the Reg.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Jan 28, 2021)

JimH52 said:


> GM plans to sell only zero-emission models by 2035
> 
> 
> The pledge is a bold embrace by the automaker of emission-reduction goals set by...
> ...



  Sounds to me like GM is on the way out.

  Barring some huge, unanticipatable  breakthrough in battery technology, internal-combustion-engine cars will still be dominant fourteen years from now, and if GM wants to remain a major automobile manufacturer, it will have to continue making and selling them.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Jan 28, 2021)

Old Rocks said:


> abu afak said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



Dodge Charger Hellcat does a consistent 206mph at a fraction of the cost and it runs in the mid 10s.  And it does it all with "ONLY" 707 hp.  The new Redeye version won't be any faster but it should be a bit quicker packing 785hp to 820hp.  And it's a luxury sedans as well.  And it's about half the cost.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Jan 28, 2021)

Bob Blaylock said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > GM plans to sell only zero-emission models by 2035
> ...



With the batteries coming online now and in a few years, the Gas Rigs in cars have lost their edge.  You can still build them a mite cheaper but in a 5 year program, the electric will end up being the best deal.  The only thing the Gas Rig has as an advantage is the Range and that just went out the windows with the new Lithium Batteries.  Oh, and the refuel time is better in the gas.  But by 2025, Teslas will be geared up and producing their solid state batteries that can be charged fully in a matter of minutes.  I can see it now.  440 volt charges instead of 100 and 220.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Jan 28, 2021)

TNHarley said:


> All these plans for this and no one mentioned what they are going to do about the YUGE lack of electric vehicle infrastructure.



  In much of California, the extant electrical grid cannot reliably meet current needs, and there's no reason to anticipate very much improvement in the next fourteen years.  In fact, our only remaining nuclear power plant is due to be decommissioned in just a few years, with no plausible proposed energy source to replace it.  Our electrical supply is more likely to be worse by 2035  than better.

  There's no way that California can handle a huge increase in electric cars drawing on our already-overtaxed grid.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Jan 28, 2021)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Why? If Renewable Plants can do the job, why do we need Nuclear?



  If pigs have wings, then why can't they fly?


----------



## BULLDOG (Jan 28, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Those construction workers who have been on that Keystone job can just start enlarging our electric grid. Win/Win!!
> ...



Sorry, but nobody told me I'm responsible for making those decisions. I'm sure lots of smart engineers are working on those specifics right now. You sound as if you think there will be an effort to dump our current energy sources before a suitable replacement is developed. I'm not sure how you could believe something so goofy.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Jan 28, 2021)

Bob Blaylock said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > All these plans for this and no one mentioned what they are going to do about the YUGE lack of electric vehicle infrastructure.
> ...



Are you aware that solar power from the southeaster part of Cali has yet to be tapped?  It's hotter than hell, the sun shines in the upwards of 15 hours a day, zero clouds to speak of and lots and lots of drifting sand (meaning wind power to be tapped).  And then there are the tides that can tapped.  California hasn't invested enough in the generation.  To give you an idea, they are still buying juice from Colorado's Hydro Plants.  

You want it made better?  You have two steps.  1.  Get people at the State that will get the job done.     2.  Stop your friggin whining.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Jan 28, 2021)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Why? If Renewable Plants can do the job, why do we need Nuclear?
> ...



We don't have Nuclear in my area.  Outside of old dudes farts.  And we are quickly heading to renewable energy without Nukes.  And we sell Electricity to your state.  

And here is a picture of an actual pig flying dumbed down to you Party of the Rumpsters level.  It can only be seen in the Rocky Mountains.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 28, 2021)

BULLDOG said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


Except it's happened in other countries....I give you Germany


----------



## theHawk (Jan 29, 2021)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > abu afak said:
> ...


Both are fat pigs that can’t corner worth shit.


----------



## Mac-7 (Jan 29, 2021)

BULLDOG said:


> You sound as if you think there will be an effort to dump our current energy sources before a suitable replacement is developed.


Thats exactly whats happening as biden huts down oil and natural gas exploration

Libs are shooting all the horses and mules  to “encourage“ farmers to use tractors instead


----------



## Mac-7 (Jan 29, 2021)

Manonthestreet said:


> Except it's happened in other countries....I give you Germany


Liberals have accepted the man-made global warming doomsday hoax as reality

for them the earth is going to be uninhabitable someday

when that date is only Al Gore and Greta  Thunberg know for sure

but in their goofy world its gonna happen unless we ditch fossil fuels immediately

And no inconvenience or loss of living standard is too much to pay to save the planet


----------



## toobfreak (Jan 29, 2021)

JimH52 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...





Wow.  What a weak argument by a total lame-ass.  First you say fossil fuel is on the way out which it CAN'T be as it is our main source of energy with nothing else affordable, practical or adequate yet to wholly replace it!  SANE people know that you don't eliminate something you need until you actually HAVE a suitable replacement in hand, not that there won't ALWAYS be a need for oil as it is the building block for plastic!  And plastic is essential to our society.


Then you show further dangerously STUPID leftwing idiocy by separating coal from oil as if they weren't both just different forms of the same fossil energy.


Then you ignore the most important statement made just the other day by John Kerry himself where he admitted that even if the USA went to ZERO pollution / 100% green (an impossibility), that it STILL wouldn't matter in the global level of CO2!


So you deflect by quoting GM, a company which any other time you'd never believe a word they say and finish with the lamest, weakest, non-starter argument of all showing a total lack of standing by accusing Sunni of the de facto-standard left wing lame argument:  accusing anyone who bests you in an argument that it must have all come from Fox, therefore discredited, instead of attacking the actual merits of the ARGUMENT ITSELF.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Jan 29, 2021)

TNHarley said:


> All these plans for this and no one mentioned what they are going to do about the YUGE lack of electric vehicle infrastructure.


Right. That would be my very first concern. A profound lack of infrastructure.
GM's super woke obnoxious commercials don't help either.


----------



## JimH52 (Jan 29, 2021)

EvMetro said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > EvMetro said:
> ...


Wind and solar...thanks for playin...


----------



## JimH52 (Jan 29, 2021)

Manonthestreet said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


We had four years of an imbecile that tried to take us back to the 50's promising the rebirth of coal.  That idiot is gone.


----------



## JimH52 (Jan 29, 2021)

Missourian said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > GM plans to sell only zero-emission models by 2035
> ...


Ford is even more dedicated to electric.  The world is not going to revert to the 1950's even though the Liar in Chief tried to do that for four years.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jan 29, 2021)

JimH52 said:


> GM plans to sell only zero-emission models by 2035
> 
> 
> The pledge is a bold embrace by the automaker of emission-reduction goals set by...
> ...



So, what about the increased emissions that we use to manufacture vehicles? What about the 273.6 million vehicles out there? What happens when all 273.6 million vehicles need to be charged, where does the energy come from?


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 29, 2021)

JimH52 said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


you seem to forget Merkal just shut off all their nukes....ya know 0 emissions


----------



## JimH52 (Jan 29, 2021)

Manonthestreet said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Manonthestreet said:
> ...


You have nukes on the brain...meds could help.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 29, 2021)

JimH52 said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...


We gotta save the planet man


----------



## daveman (Jan 29, 2021)

BULLDOG said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


That's the standard leftist too-good-to-get-their-hands-dirty, contempt-for-the-working-man answer:  "Learn to code."


----------



## daveman (Jan 29, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> > Except it's happened in other countries....I give you Germany
> ...


They'll be fine; they're very wealthy.

But the working class?  Leftists don't give a shit about them.


----------



## daveman (Jan 29, 2021)

JimH52 said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...


How do you make plastic and fertilizer with wind and solar?


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 29, 2021)

daveman said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > EvMetro said:
> ...


Hemp oil


----------



## daveman (Jan 29, 2021)

Moonglow said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > How do you make plastic and fertilizer with wind and solar?
> ...


I didn't ask what you're drinking.  

But (LEFTIST TRIGGER WARNING:  MATH), let's examine this.  I know the effort is wasted on you, but this interests me for a minute, so I'm going to quantify how you're wrong.

In 2018, the United States produced 118,892,000 barrels of naphtha and other oils for petrochemical feedstock use...making plastics, among other things.  That's six and a half billion gallons of oil, 32 and a half billion pounds.

You can get 200 pounds of crude CBD oil out of an acre of hemp.  

You would need 163,476,500 acres to be planted with hemp to produce the same amount of petroleum.  

That's almost the size of Texas, which has 167,188,294 acres of land area.  And that's assuming hemp oil is chemically similar to petroleum, which is doubtful.  

So, your "answer" to my question is insanely unrealistic.  Dismissed.


----------



## EvMetro (Jan 29, 2021)

daveman said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...


Great math breakdown.  I think some of these folks are going to need to see how many acres of solar panels would be needed to to charge all the cars and trucks if we stopped using fossil fuel.  I think a lot of people would be shocked to see how many panels it would take just to fill up a single EV with 40 to 60 KWH over the useful sunlight portion of a day.


----------



## BULLDOG (Jan 29, 2021)

daveman said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



Do you think it wold be more respectful to suggest some menial job that doesn't pay much?


----------



## Mac-7 (Jan 30, 2021)

Manonthestreet said:


> you seem to forget Merkal just shut off all their nukes....ya know 0 emissions


She is a good politician according to the election results but a very stupid woman who was warped by growing up under communism


----------



## Blues Man (Jan 30, 2021)

Moonglow said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > No more Corvettes or Camaros then, eh?
> ...


UM that's a Mustang....


----------



## Blues Man (Jan 30, 2021)

Moonglow said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > All these plans for this and no one mentioned what they are going to do about the YUGE lack of electric vehicle infrastructure.
> ...


It won't be done in 15 years


----------



## Mac-7 (Jan 30, 2021)

JimH52 said:


> *You have nukes on the brain...meds could help.*


Manonthestreet  scored a hit and you said “ouch!”

nukes are an issue whether you like it or not


----------



## Blues Man (Jan 30, 2021)

Desperado said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


It kind of looks like a Prius


----------



## Mac-7 (Jan 30, 2021)

daveman said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...


Great answer

And Bart,  aka moonglow, goes “duh”

plus all the windmills we would need to make the electricity to run the electric tractors with their 2 hour battery life that cost several times more than a diesel tractor that can work all day


----------



## JoeMoma (Jan 30, 2021)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > We need to start building a bunch of nuclear power plants if fossil fuel is out by 2035.
> ...


Link?


----------



## JimH52 (Jan 30, 2021)

daveman said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > EvMetro said:
> ...


Goid Grief!  You really are as Stupid as every one says.  You make electricity with wind and solar.  You makes e everything else with the electricity.  Use your Brain.  Don't be an Idiot for the Liar in Chief.


----------



## JimH52 (Jan 30, 2021)

EvMetro said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


You are not so smart...are you?  Figures....Devotees to the Liar in Chief would be using coal powered automobiles if they could.


----------



## 22lcidw (Jan 30, 2021)

JimH52 said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...


i would not purchase an American vehicle. I would purchase an Asian designed and produced one.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Jan 30, 2021)

JoeMoma said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> > JoeMoma said:
> ...


Ahh...I see I was not precise enough for the crowd...I was speaking of hybrids,of course. When in operation--using the electric motor--they are zero emissions--but, to be sure....they are not totally zero..nor is the impact of the manufacturing process taken into account.









						Zero-emissions vehicle - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




The gist of the post remains...zero emission transportation does not spell the end of the Fossil fuel industry.



*Harmful pollutants to the health and the environment include particulates (soot), hydrocarbons, carbon monoxide, ozone, lead, and various oxides of nitrogen. Although not considered emission pollutants by the original California Air Resources Board (CARB) or U.S. Environmental Protection Agency (EPA) definitions, the most recent common use of the term also includes volatile organic compounds, several air toxics (most notably 1,3-Butadiene), and global pollutants such as carbon dioxide and other greenhouse gases.[3]*
_*
Zero emissions vehicles are referred to as carbon negative vehicles or that emit less pollutants than other vehicles can be referred to as carbon neutral or semi zero-emissions vehicles. Examples of semi zero-emissions vehicles include Natural Gas Vehicles since they are not so carbon positive, vehicles in the Euro 6 emission standards since they make use of catalytic converter and Exhaust gas recirculation systems and Hybrid electric vehicles since they can be driven in pure electric mode and in dual mode thereby reducing CO2 emissions by 50%.

Examples of zero emission vehicles with different power sources can include muscle-powered vehicles such as bicycles, electric bicycles, and gravity racers.

Motor vehicles
Also other battery electric vehicles, which may shift emissions to the location where the electricity is generated (if the electricity comes from coal or natural gas power plants—as opposed to hydro-electric, wind power, solar power or nuclear power plants);[4] and fuel cell vehicles powered by hydrogen, which may shift emissions to the location where the hydrogen is generated. It does not include hydrogen internal combustion engine vehicles because these do generate some emissions (although being near-emissionless). It also does not include vehicles running on 100% biofuel as these also emit exhaust gases, despite being carbon neutral overall.
*_
*Emissions from the manufacturing process are thus not included in this definition, and it has been argued that the emissions that are created during manufacture are currently of an order of magnitude that is comparable to the emissions that are created during a vehicle's operating lifetime.[5][6] Life cycle assessments of battery electric vehicles using lithium-ion batteries for instance can have CO2 emissions up to 150–200 kilos of carbon dioxide equivalents per kilowatt-hour battery[citation needed] (which is more than even the life cycle assessments of gasoline vehicles). However, these vehicles are in the early stages of their development; the manufacturing emissions may decrease by the development of technology, industry, shifting toward mass production and the ever-increasing use of renewable energy throughout the supply-chains.*


----------



## JoeMoma (Jan 30, 2021)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > EvilEyeFleegle said:
> ...


Gas powered = not zero emissions.  Semi zero-emissions is not zero emissions.  Looks to me that you are trying to move the goal posts.


----------



## BULLDOG (Jan 30, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> > you seem to forget Merkal just shut off all their nukes....ya know 0 emissions
> ...



The voters of Germany seem to disagree with you.


----------



## Mac-7 (Jan 30, 2021)

BULLDOG said:


> The voters of Germany seem to disagree with you.


I already alluded to that

the germans seem to like their lady chancellor


----------



## daveman (Jan 30, 2021)

EvMetro said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


The people advocating solar-recharged EVs are not swayed by math.


----------



## JimH52 (Jan 30, 2021)

BULLDOG said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > Manonthestreet said:
> ...


The *"stupid woman"* was awarded a doctorate for her thesis in quantum chemistry.  Please share the topic of your thesis....we will wait.


----------



## daveman (Jan 30, 2021)

BULLDOG said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


You know what would be respectable?  Not shutting down a project that's proven safer than every other means of transporting oil. 

But no.  Democrats don't give a shit about that.

You know what would be respectable?  Appointing such a profligate polluter as climate czar.

Report: Kerry’s Private Jet Produced as Much Carbon as 36 Cars Last Year



> According to flight logs obtained from aviation data firm FlightAware — which also has a flight tracking mobile app — Kerry’s family Gulfstream GIV-SP recorded about 22 hours and 22 minutes of flight time in 2020.
> 
> That’s equivalent to 166 metric tons of carbon — for flights between Feb. 9, 2020, and Jan. 10, 2021, as measured by Paramount Business Jets emissions calculator, Fox News said.
> 
> The typical passenger car produces about 4.6 metric tons of carbon, according to the Environmental Protection Agency, based on the assumption that it’s driven about 11,500 miles a year with a fuel economy of 22 miles per gallon.


So, Kerry's private jet, which operated only 22 and a third hours last year, produced as much CO2 as 36 average cars during the entire year.

And Kerry thinks YOU produce too much pollution and you should change how you live your life.

How hypocritical.   And how typical that you agree with him.


----------



## toobfreak (Jan 30, 2021)

JimH52 said:


> *GM to sell only 0 emission cars by 2035*





No one will EVER sell a 0 emissions car because it TAKES emissions just to MAKE them and to keep them operating!  Much less by 2035.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Jan 30, 2021)

daveman said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...


I really believe his sincerity on GL with 10 mansions or being Mr. Ketchup. Maybe if he rode a donkey it might give him a lil cred. If he and Gore would shut their mouths for a month, the planet would cool to Ice Age standards.


----------



## JimH52 (Jan 30, 2021)

daveman said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...


*"Elections have consequences"*

deal with it...Your King in Florida is turning the GOP into a cult that promotes lies and conspiracy theories.  He has successfully lost the White House and the Senate.  Keep humping his leg and he will turn the GOP into the the party that was.....


----------



## daveman (Jan 30, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


Leftists believe science changes to suit their ideology.

Leftists are morons.


----------



## daveman (Jan 30, 2021)

JimH52 said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...


Dear Diary:

Today, someone said you can make plastic with only electricity.

No, really, he actually said that.  And what's worse -- he believes it.  And even worse than that -- he believes he's intellectually superior.


----------



## BULLDOG (Jan 30, 2021)

JimH52 said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


I don't see her as a stupid woman. Perhaps you accidentally responded to me instead of the poster i was  responding to.


----------



## daveman (Jan 30, 2021)

JimH52 said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


I don't have a king.  Stop projecting your emotionalism.  

Meanwhile, you keep kissing Kerry's ass.  He's laughing at you while he's flying around in his private jet.


----------



## BULLDOG (Jan 30, 2021)

daveman said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



Transporting the oil through lines that don't cross environmentally sensitive areas seems to be the best, safest idea yet.


----------



## daveman (Jan 30, 2021)

BULLDOG said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


"Environmentally sensitive".  The pipeline passed through no area that was more environmentally sensitive than any other area.  

So, no comment on Kerry's CO2 production?  Is he entitled to it, perhaps?


----------



## BULLDOG (Jan 30, 2021)

daveman said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



People who actually know what they are talking about disagree with you about environmentally sensative areas.


----------



## daveman (Jan 30, 2021)

BULLDOG said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


You mean people who know more about leftist ideology than science.


----------



## JimH52 (Jan 30, 2021)

Don't


daveman said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...


Don't be an idiot like your King who is destroying the GOP.  The big producer of carbon is the belching automobiles.  There will always be petroleum to produce synthetics and plastics.  You are moving the goalpost...sort of like your King in Florida likes to do.  We are talking about the inevitable death of fossil fuel powered cars.....not the production of plastics.  I have wanted to IGNORE you for a long time.  Bye!


----------



## Flash (Jan 30, 2021)

I don't buy American made cars because:

1.  They are built by the UAW and that is despicable.  They are a cash cow of the filthy Democrat Party.

2.  With a couple of exceptions like the Ford 150 trucks the vehicles mostly suck.

Adding this stupid emmision standard to GM vehicles is just another reason to tell them to go fuck themselves.


----------



## JimH52 (Jan 30, 2021)

Flash said:


> I don't buy American made cars because:
> 
> 1.  They are built by the UAW and that is despicable.  They are a cash cow of the filthy Democrat Party.
> 
> ...


Really?  You do realize that all car makers are going electric.  You will be buying electric soon.  And since you are a trumpian....you obviously do not believe his whine.....*AMERICA FIRST!*


----------



## Flash (Jan 30, 2021)

JimH52 said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > I don't buy American made cars because:
> ...




I have my gas guzzling Tundra made in Texas by non union workers.

Electric cars are for queers, Useful Idiots and transsexuals.


----------



## Flash (Jan 30, 2021)

Electric cars will fail just like all other dumbass Environmental Wacko ideas.  

None would even be produced or bought without filthy ass government subsides.


----------



## daveman (Jan 30, 2021)

JimH52 said:


> Don't
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> ...


I asked you a question.  You fucked up in an _insanely_ huge fashion.  And now you blame it on me.

Fuck off.


----------



## daveman (Jan 30, 2021)

Flash said:


> I don't buy American made cars because:
> 
> 1.  They are built by the UAW and that is despicable.  They are a cash cow of the filthy Democrat Party.
> 
> ...


I haven't supported GM for years, for:

1.  Not paying back the bailout, and

2.  GM's Cadillac plant in China sponsored a film about the Communist party in China.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Jan 30, 2021)

JimH52 said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


Deal with what? none of this shit effects me...Pffftttt. I live far from an area


daveman said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...


geeezzz. I keep getting alerts from you 2 thinking you are talking to me...lol.......Is that a chick or dude you are talking to...or is it a any given day gender?


----------



## daveman (Jan 30, 2021)

Hang on sloopy said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...


Don't know, don't care.


----------



## EvMetro (Jan 30, 2021)

Electric cars are superior to fossil fuels cars, but there is nowhere near the infrastructure needed for Evs to be the primary type of vehicles on the road.  The lefties on this thread have no idea where the electricity would come from, or even how much would be needed.


----------



## BULLDOG (Jan 31, 2021)

EvMetro said:


> Electric cars are superior to fossil fuels cars, but there is nowhere near the infrastructure needed for Evs to be the primary type of vehicles on the road.  The lefties on this thread have no idea where the electricity would come from, or even how much would be needed.



In the early 20th century,there was nowhere near the infrastructure for gas powered cars. No cars ment no gas stations or hard surfaced roads.  Our government spent massive amounts of money to build roads before there were anywhere near enough cars to justify the expense, and gave huge grants, that continue till this day, to oil companies, so they would build and supply gas stations in towns that didn't even have any cars yet.  Without  extensive government support and funding, The US would have never become motorized in such a short period of time as we did.


----------



## Peace (Jan 31, 2021)

EvMetro said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > GM plans to sell only zero-emission models by 2035
> ...



Nuclear, wind and solar will be the future as it should be with limited amount of coal, natural gas and petro being used...


----------



## Peace (Jan 31, 2021)

BULLDOG said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > Electric cars are superior to fossil fuels cars, but there is nowhere near the infrastructure needed for Evs to be the primary type of vehicles on the road.  The lefties on this thread have no idea where the electricity would come from, or even how much would be needed.
> ...



So what you are saying America need another Ike to get us going towards the 22nd century and not living in the 20th century...


----------



## BULLDOG (Jan 31, 2021)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > EvMetro said:
> ...



I'm saying an investment in new technology now will help us and save us money in the future.


----------



## Peace (Jan 31, 2021)

BULLDOG said:


> Mad_Jack_Flint said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...



Take a moment and realize before Ike became President our nation road system was horrible and he ushered us into the future at that time with a better highway system along with other stuff like NASA which got us into Space...

So America need a leader like that and not those that talk big but do little...


----------



## EvMetro (Jan 31, 2021)

BULLDOG said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > Electric cars are superior to fossil fuels cars, but there is nowhere near the infrastructure needed for Evs to be the primary type of vehicles on the road.  The lefties on this thread have no idea where the electricity would come from, or even how much would be needed.
> ...


It sounds like you are saying that you still have no idea where the electricity would come from, but that you have faith that big government will provide an answer.


----------



## wamose (Jan 31, 2021)

That'll never happen.


----------



## EvMetro (Jan 31, 2021)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...


I doubt anybody would be promoting the notion that wind or solar will power all the vehicles on the road if they had any idea how many solar panels were needed to charge just one EV with 40 to 50 KWh, how much those panels cost, and the life expectancy of them.  The notion that solar panels will be charging all the vehicles in the future is a pipe dream.


----------



## Mac-7 (Jan 31, 2021)

JimH52 said:


> The *"stupid woman"* was awarded a doctorate for her thesis in quantum chemistry. Please share the topic of your thesis....we will wait.


There are various forms of stupidity

liberals frequently very good at booking but clueless and the real world

merkel thinks starving germany of low-priced energy is good as well as an alliance with russia and china

thats very foolish, aka stupid

but in many ways she’s just a typical lib


----------



## Flash (Jan 31, 2021)

EvMetro said:


> Electric cars are superior to fossil fuels cars, but there is nowhere near the infrastructure needed for Evs to be the primary type of vehicles on the road.  The lefties on this thread have no idea where the electricity would come from, or even how much would be needed.




You are confused Moon Bat

There ain't no such thing as a free lunch in physics.

"Electric" vehicles uses tons of fossil fuels to be manufactured, distributed and disposed of.

Then there is that little thingy about being recharged.

They ain't superior to jack shit.  Only queers and stupid uneducated Moon Bats buy them.


----------



## BULLDOG (Jan 31, 2021)

EvMetro said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > EvMetro said:
> ...



No, I expect it will be private or publicly traded companies that will do that, but the governtment will need to make an investment in our future, just like it always has in every other advance in infrastructure we have had.


----------



## DrLove (Feb 3, 2021)

Here’s their Super Bowl ad. Brilliant!!


----------



## fncceo (Feb 3, 2021)

A drunk Will Ferrel is the only person I can think of that would drive an electric car.


----------



## whitehall (Feb 3, 2021)

Don't tell be G.M. is basing it's future on electric cars in fifteen years. Goodbye Bowtie.


----------



## okfine (Feb 3, 2021)

DrLove said:


> Here’s their Super Bowl ad. Brilliant!!


This country could use a "Flintstones" model except with pedals for all the fat out of shape people. Make 'em sweat a little to get from A to B.


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 3, 2021)

fncceo said:


> A drunk Will Ferrel is the only person I can think of that would drive an electric car.


My sister in law with fake boobs drives one.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 3, 2021)

So much for that Obama bailout


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 3, 2021)

okfine said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > Here’s their Super Bowl ad. Brilliant!!
> ...


That's fine if you live in the prairie where it's flat.


----------



## DrLove (Feb 3, 2021)

Some of you apes don’t know how fk’n fast and cool electric cars can be. If you live another 20 years, you’ll find out whether ya like it or not


----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 3, 2021)

DrLove said:


> Some of you apes don’t know how fk’n fast and cool electric cars can be. If you live another 20 years, you’ll find out whether ya like it or not


Tell us which one you drive


----------



## okfine (Feb 3, 2021)

Moonglow said:


> okfine said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...


The pedal cranks can be changed for hilly areas.


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 3, 2021)

okfine said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > okfine said:
> ...


That's when the electric kicks in.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 3, 2021)

Moonglow said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > A drunk Will Ferrel is the only person I can think of that would drive an electric car.
> ...



Drives one what?  Boob?


----------



## DrLove (Feb 3, 2021)

Manonthestreet said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > Some of you apes don’t know how fk’n fast and cool electric cars can be. If you live another 20 years, you’ll find out whether ya like it or not
> ...



Ask me in a month. In the market as we speak!


----------



## MisterBeale (Feb 3, 2021)

DrLove said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...


Not so much to do with the market. . . but more to do with the intervening hand of BIG GOVERNMENT.

" . . . . The federal government also owns an enormous fleet of vehicles, which we’re going to replace with clean, electric vehicles made right here in America by American workers, creating millions of jobs — a million autoworker jobs in clean energy — and vehicles that are net-zero emissions.
And together, this will be the largest mobilization of public investment in procurement, infrastructure, and R&D since World War Two. 
And with the executive order I’ll be signing today, we’ll increase Buy American requirements for these kinds of projects and improve the way we measure domestic content requirements.  For example, right now, if you manufacture a vehicle for the federal government, you need to show that at least 50 percent of the components of that vehicle were made in America.  But because of loopholes that have been expanded over time, you can count the least valuable possible parts as part of that 50 percent to say “Made in America,” while the most valuable parts — the engines, the steel, the glass, the manufac- — are manufactured abroad. 
So basically — but basically we’re batting zero for two.  The content threshold of 50 percent aren’t high enough.  And the way we measure the content doesn’t account for U.S. jobs and economic activity.  We’re going to change that as well.
The executive action I’m signing today will not only require that companies make more of their components in America, but that the value of those components is contributing to our economy, measured by things like a number of American jobs created and/or supported. . . . "








						Remarks by President Biden at Signing of Executive Order on Strengthening American Manufacturing - The White House
					

South Court Auditorium 3:42 P.M. EST     THE PRESIDENT:  Good afternoon, folks.  I’m going to make some brief remarks, sign an executive order, and then




					www.whitehouse.gov


----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 3, 2021)

DrLove said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...


I'd go with the Jag SUV


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Feb 3, 2021)

Barring some huge, unanticipatable advances in battery technology, internal-combustion cars will still be dominant fifteen years from now, and electric cars will still be just a fringe niche.  GM isn't going to stop building internal-engined cars that soon, unless it is willing to give up its status as a major automobile manufacturer, and shrink itself down to whatever share of the niche it can win away from tesla and others that occupy it.


----------



## excalibur (Feb 3, 2021)

Wonder where they think all the power to recharge these things is going to come from.

And in case you leftist dolts don't know, mining of rare-earth minerals is indeed a very dirty business. Any massive move towards more electric vehicles will have to be met with massive increases in mining the minerals necessary.   

Not to mention the massive recycling headaches with depleted batteries.


----------



## DrLove (Feb 3, 2021)

Will orders 5 million Norwegian pizzas


----------



## excalibur (Feb 3, 2021)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Barring some huge, unanticipatable advances in battery technology, internal-combustion cars will still be dominant fifteen years from now, and electric cars will still be just a fringe niche.  GM isn't going to stop building internal-engined cars that soon, unless it is willing to give up its status as a major automobile manufacturer, and shrink itself down to whatever share of the niche it can win away from tesla and others that occupy it.




GM is virtue signaling the Idiot Biden Administration (IBA).


----------



## DrLove (Feb 3, 2021)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Barring some huge, unanticipatable advances in battery technology, internal-combustion cars will still be dominant fifteen years from now, and electric cars will still be just a fringe niche.  GM isn't going to stop building internal-engined cars that soon, unless it is willing to give up its status as a major automobile manufacturer, and shrink itself down to whatever share of the niche it can win away from tesla and others that occupy it.



We shall see ... shan’t we


----------



## okfine (Feb 3, 2021)

Manonthestreet said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > Manonthestreet said:
> ...


VW for me.









						2022 ID.4
					






					www.vw.com


----------



## fncceo (Feb 3, 2021)

What we want ...





What they'll make sure we get ...


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Feb 3, 2021)

If, as we get much closer to 2035, GM still seems committed to this path, then that would be a very good time to buy stock in Ford.


----------



## DrLove (Feb 3, 2021)

Bob Blaylock said:


> If, as we get much closer to 2035, GM still seems committed to this path, then that would be a very good time to buy stock in Ford.



Ford is on the same path my friend.



			https://www.ford.com/powertrains/battery-electric-vehicles/
		


Ditto with the oil industry. Within 3-5 years, every gas station and every decent hotel will have charging stations. No money in oil. Know how much Exxon lost last year?








						Exxon Mobil reports a $20 billion loss, fourth-straight quarter in the red
					

Exxon chief Darren Woods said it's the "most challenging market conditions" the company has ever faced.




					www.google.com


----------



## DrLove (Feb 3, 2021)

Side note - I sell promotional products/ services to the big three commercial truck manufacturers. They’re investing billions in EV development.








						Trucking Takes Initial Steps Toward a Zero-Emission Future
					

Recent advances in electric-vehicle technology and the broader movement to reduce carbon emissions are creating market conditions that are increasingly favorable for electrification.




					www.ttnews.com


----------



## DrLove (Feb 3, 2021)

Well Bob Blaylock - I suggest you invest heavily in products dependent on petrol and the development of new ones. You’ll be RICH!


----------



## SmokeALib (Feb 3, 2021)

JimH52 said:


> GM plans to sell only zero-emission models by 2035
> 
> 
> The pledge is a bold embrace by the automaker of emission-reduction goals set by...
> ...


The market will demand otherwise.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 3, 2021)

SmokeALib said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > GM plans to sell only zero-emission models by 2035
> ...


Depends on how successful they are at inflating cost of oil like O did. Their problem is green energy isn't cheap, see Australia and Germany


----------



## Doc7505 (Feb 4, 2021)

DrLove said:


> Here’s their Super Bowl ad. Brilliant!!




Hah ....    In 2035 it will still be required to generate the bulk of electricity to the grid by fossil fuel...to harge the lithium batteries sold to us by China to power GM autos.


----------



## Henry Bowman (Feb 15, 2021)

One problem-we don't have either the generation or distribution capacity to handle the load of an electric vehicle fleet.  Even Elon Musk and the President of Toyota have gone on record about this.  So, GM goes all EV, and some states with no foresight and managed by those with zero understanding of engineering or economics go "all EV" in just 14 years....just how long does it take to spin up new power plants and dams?  We're wasting our energy industry on "fluff" like wind and solar, which still make up a very small part of our generating capacity.  Yet those two sources put our entire power grid at risk with their unsteady output.


----------



## DGS49 (Feb 17, 2021)

Battery and charging technology will improve by leaps and bounds in the next ten years.  The advantages of EV's are overwhelming, and combine performance, economy, and a platform that can easily incorporate new technology even if it is developed after the particular vehicle was sold.  The price will also come down, so that those buying Toyota Corolla's today will be able to find an EV that they can afford.

The question is, what will Leftist states do to "discourage" people from hanging on to their old ICE cars (other than as collector items).  Will they buy them outright to be sent to the crusher?  It wouldn't surprise me.

GM's timeline is eminently achievable.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Jan 13, 2022)

Natural Citizen said:


> Nickel's where it's at. I said that years ago. Ha.



Just talking to myself here.

The price of nickel on the London Metal Exchange jumped to $22,745 per ton on Wednesday. That's a ten year high, with demand expected to rise almost twenty fold. That gradual rise is, of course, dependent upon the Paris Climate agreement, though.

Anyway. That is all.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Jan 13, 2022)

Toro said:


> Buy copper.



Copper rose to just barely above $10,000 on Wednesday, for the first time since October.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Jan 13, 2022)

Good Morning, btw!

Have a good day...


----------



## Natural Citizen (Mar 8, 2022)

The cost of nickel on the London Metal Exchange (LME) just soared past $100,000 per ton for the first time in history and grew almost 3.5 times since the beginning of the week


----------



## JGalt (Mar 8, 2022)

Natural Citizen said:


> The cost of nickel on the London Metal Exchange (LME) just soared past $100,000 per ton for the first time in history and grew almost 3.5 times since the beginning of the week



Quickly checking under couch cushions for nickels.....


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Mar 8, 2022)

JimH52 said:


> GM plans to sell only zero-emission models by 2035
> 
> 
> The pledge is a bold embrace by the automaker of emission-reduction goals set by...
> ...


China builds more coal plants than the entire world decommissioned

Please chain yourself to the Chinese Embassy


----------



## JimH52 (Mar 8, 2022)

Natural Citizen said:


> The cost of nickel on the London Metal Exchange (LME) just soared past $100,000 per ton for the first time in history and grew almost 3.5 times since the beginning of the week


Merging from fossil fuel to electric is going to be painful, but necessary.


----------



## Papageorgio (Mar 8, 2022)

CrusaderFrank said:


> China builds more coal plants than the entire world decommissioned
> 
> Please chain yourself to the Chinese Embassy


Don’t confuse him with facts.


----------



## Papageorgio (Mar 8, 2022)

JimH52 said:


> Merging from fossil fuel to electric is going to be painful, but necessary.


It’s going to cost a lot. You can’t take a profitable industry and change it without more price gouging.


----------

